# Flavor Wallpaper Help



## Repaintpro

Hi forum, I have a paper to hang tomorrow that is a USA paper. About $1000 of paper for one wall but here in Aus we may have been taken for a ride there. Any help or stories with this would be helpful.


----------



## benthepainter

Steve wallpapering in Australia is so 70s














Stripping job on Saturday 

Btw my Stripper Name is Goldie Albert lol

First pet and street name 

What's your stripper name Steve ?


----------



## Repaintpro

Ha, you are taking it off and I am putting it on!


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> Ha, you are taking it off and I am putting it on!



So what's your stripper name lol


----------



## Repaintpro

Stumpy High Street!


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> Stumpy High Street!



Sexy : P


----------



## Repaintpro

benthepainter said:


> Sexy : P



Dam right it's sexy............it won't help me get this paper on though lol!


----------



## DrakeB

I hate to derail this thread but I had to share my stripper name by the above qualifications:

Tipsy South Shore

You know you'd give me $ 50.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Flavor paper is expensive and not the easiest to hang. Its usually printed on something similar to mylar. Don't scratch it, crease it, etc. Be very gentle with it. 
It hangs better over a liner. I'm pretty sure I pasted it with clay, gently booked it, and hung it. 
It most likely needs to be table trimmed before hanging.


----------



## Underdog

I'm sorry but I can't imagine pasting that material.
I can't read the instructions.
My one thought is... better you than me.
I'm getting to the stage where I turn jobs like that one down.


----------



## Underdog

benthepainter said:


> Steve wallpapering in Australia is so 70s
> View attachment 37833
> View attachment 37841
> 
> 
> Stripping job on Saturday


WTHeck kind of stripping tool is that? A hammer? Ever hear of a 6" broad knife?

Oh, I see it now... I hate those things... no control with gouging, and slow too.


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

My stripper name is Noxzema because I take it all off...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmBlDmcvsqU

Plus Noxzema may be expensive but it sure keeps the wallpaper moist for a long time.


:w00t:


----------



## Repaintpro

ProWallGuy said:


> Flavor paper is expensive and not the easiest to hang. Its usually printed on something similar to mylar. Don't scratch it, crease it, etc. Be very gentle with it.
> It hangs better over a liner. I'm pretty sure I pasted it with clay, gently booked it, and hung it.
> It most likely needs to be table trimmed before hanging.



I am pretty sure I am going to trim it prior to hanging, it feel very heavy and awkward to hang so here goes............:thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter

Woodford said:


> I hate to derail this thread but I had to share my stripper name by the above qualifications:
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsy South Shore
> 
> 
> 
> You know you'd give me $ 50.



Tipsy South Shore lol sounds Dirty I like it : p


----------



## benthepainter

Underdog said:


> WTHeck kind of stripping tool is that? A hammer? Ever hear of a 6" broad knife?
> 
> Oh, I see it now... I hate those things... no control with gouging, and slow too.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:




G'day UD

If you don't know how to use them yeah they are nasty 

But when you are good with them they are super fast


----------



## daArch

Steve,

I have not hung any Flavor paper. But if it is a mylar like Tim (PWG) says, at this stage on my career I would decline the challenge.

I would assume, like any metalic, the walls have to be baby butt smooth ABSOLUTELY smooth because ANY surface variation would broadcast.

Liner would be essential to give a consistent looking surface, double check the liner to make sure it is free of bumps. I would also check all seams and sand any that are even a teensy bit wired or even a teensy bit gapped. OH, and crossline the liner so you don't gotta engineer perfect seam placement. 

I can't read the instruction so I can't read what they recommend for paste. I can understand why Tim says clay. 

I have nothing to add or subtract to what Tim says, except he's braver than I am. :notworthy:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have not hung any Flavor paper. But if it is a mylar like Tim (PWG) says, at this stage on my career I would decline the challenge.
> 
> I would assume, like any metalic, the walls have to be baby butt smooth ABSOLUTELY smooth because ANY surface variation would broadcast.
> 
> Liner would be essential to give a consistent looking surface, double check the liner to make sure it is free of bumps. I would also check all seams and sand any that are even a teensy bit wired or even a teensy bit gapped. OH, and crossline the liner so you don't gotta engineer perfect seam placement.
> 
> I can't read the instruction so I can't read what they recommend for paste. I can understand why Tim says clay.
> 
> I have nothing to add or subtract to what Tim says, except he's braver than I am. :notworthy:


me too
I think Cliff has hung this stuff, but I could be wrong


----------



## ProWallGuy

It wasn't as hard as it appears. Its bark was worse than its bite.


----------



## Repaintpro

Hmmm, damn I was hoping for "oh don't worry Steve this will be a walk in the park"

Actually it looks insanely difficult. I have never trimmed a paper before hanging either. What factory prints have to be trimmed both sides before hanging Arrrrrr (I know a few do) 

Thanks for all the great advice and wish me luck, I put off the install till tomorrow.


----------



## Repaintpro

With the well rounded advice from the forum...........I have decided against hanging this myself. I have another guy coming to install. I dont want to make a mistake and have the customer wait another 4-6 weeks for more paper!


----------



## daArch

I assume you can be his "sponge bitch" and learn the necessary nuances of papers like this.

One thing about the metallics which need to be trimmed, is that the edges have to be absolutely straight. There is no stretching or compressing the paper to make tight seams if the trim is a tiny bit off. That ability is one of the things I love about real grass cloth - one can fudge the seams quite a bit. 

Metallics are unforgiving, in my experience.


----------



## Underdog

Repaintpro said:


> With the well rounded advice from the forum...........I have decided against hanging this myself. I have another guy coming to install. I dont want to make a mistake and have the customer wait another 4-6 weeks for more paper!


 This way you won't lose sleep with any regrets.
I prefer someone else take the risk rather than you, (one of my closest friends).
I rarely walk away from material like that feeling good about the job. Even when they say they're satisfied.


:cowboy:


----------



## Repaintpro

Underdog said:


> This way you won't lose sleep with any regrets.
> I prefer someone else take the risk rather than you, (one of my closest friends).
> I rarely walk away from material like that feeling good about the job. Even when they say they're satisfied.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Yes I totally agree, plus I get to watch a full time paper hanger for the day. I will post results! 

At these times I get a flurry of different emotions as it was the one part of decorating my Dad did not have time to teach me. I can paper a wall with standard papers, but this sorts the men from the boys lol


----------



## Repaintpro

My Dad even had a factory to produce flocked wallpapers......Now I can't even hang them!


----------



## daArch

Repaintpro said:


> My Dad even had a factory to produce flocked wallpapers......Now I can't even hang them!


Get the FLOCK outa here, I hate 'em.


----------



## Repaintpro

daArch said:


> Get the FLOCK outa here, I hate 'em.


Yep, we had a whole electrostatic flocking factory! So my Dad had miles of table to print glue and then flock over the paper. 

In that factory is where I learned to be a PITA !


----------



## Underdog

I remember working with flock, both hanging and removing, and the colorful boogers. :blink:



:cowboy:


----------



## Repaintpro

I remember putting suede effect into the flock wallpaper with my Dad, just using miles of rolled up newspaper. He also did hand printed patterns for designers. This was about a 5 year project away from the paint brush! 

He also had a lamborghini countach in the factory that we did the dashboard of. Everything from inside of jewelry boxes to riding helmets.


----------



## DrakeB

A classless car for classless people.:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Repaintpro

Woodford said:


> A classless car for classless people.:whistling2::thumbsup:


I remember a classy black poster on my wall with a very classy lady draped across the front of it!


----------



## DrakeB

Real men look at ladies draped over Aston Martin's.


----------



## daArch

Woodford said:


> Real men look at ladies draped over Aston Martin's.


Real men wouldn't notice if it were an Aston Martin or a Gremlin :whistling2:


----------



## DrakeB

I'm utterly torn on whether to agree with that or not.


----------



## chrisn

Repaintpro said:


> I remember a classy black poster on my wall with a very classy lady draped across the front of it!


need a pic to prove that


----------



## Repaintpro

Here is a link to the poster I had in my bedroom. Dad bought it for "me" when I was about 14 lol! 

http://www.lambocars.com/archive/scale/lp500qv9.htm


----------



## daArch

Repaintpro said:


> Here is a link to the poster I had in my bedroom. Dad bought it for "me" when I was about 14 lol!
> 
> http://www.lambocars.com/archive/scale/lp500qv9.htm



OK now quick, was there or was there not a car in that picture ?
How about a duck, sheep, bull, or dog ?


----------



## Repaintpro

daArch said:


> OK now quick, was there or was there not a car in that picture ?
> How about a duck, sheep, bull, or dog ?


Sorry, what car? I had that on my wall for ten years and never saw one!


----------



## rimce44

We've done one with swarowsky crystals... Imagine cutting it... £600 worth of wallpaper on wall. This is London for you...


----------



## daArch

swarowsky crystals ??????


What, like ground glass GLUED to the substrate? 

In the states Maya Rominoff (an nor others) make Beaddazzled which are small plastic beads GLUED to a paper backing. Not only expensive and a real PITA to install, but also butt ugly. Looking like a french whoar house


----------



## Repaintpro

A few images from the install today. Yes it was a mongrel paper to hang, the installer said it was such a heavy paper, he did the cut on the wall too, not on the table.........learned a few tricks of the trade on this one. 

The biggest trick of all..............DON'T DO SOMETHING YOU CAN PAY SOMEONE MORE QUALIFIED TO DO!


----------



## daArch

If the HO complains about the seams showing, make sure you reassure her/him that metallics very often broadcast their seams more than paper because of the reflective qualities. It's like trying to get two metal plates EXACTLY at the same angle and butted together so it looks like one continuous piece - IMPOSSIBLE.

Glad you were able to find someone who was able to help and teach. Tell me how you installed. Clay? Paste back or wall? And you say it was double cut on wall.

Pink paint matches paper well :thumbsup: (little girls' room, I assume)

BTW, who the hell is installing BAREFOOTED. And I don't think I've seen a table quite like that. I don't understand how one would trim on a table that has the hinge line going side to side. Folding tables that I am familiar with have a length-wise hinge so one can trim paper at either five or six feet - depending on table length.


----------



## Repaintpro

Ok, so the install was very different to the way I have been taught or not taught. 

Size wall
Measure and cut the 4 full drops required.
Relaxed the paper in a bucket of water......just the first 6" of both ends to avoid the side from curling.
Zinsser paste ready made out of bucket
Paste the wall
Trim about 6" of paper by hand at say 2 foot intervals to show overlay pattern easier and then double cut once on the wall.

The carpet was brand new white carpet, so we were both barfoot, I was too lazy to get more drop sheets out of the car! 

My Dads old tables are hinged length ways like you say, however he did no cutting on this table today.


----------



## Repaintpro

He did say that the backing paper was that heavy it wanted to separate from the Mylar? 

He called it an over engineered paper?


----------



## Underdog

Wow, he installs barefoot... he's like a Ninja Paperhanger. :ninja:

Oh, there was a third page, y'all already mentioned it.


:cowboy:


----------



## Repaintpro

Underdog said:


> Wow, he installs barefoot... he's like a Ninja Paperhanger. :ninja:
> 
> Oh, there was a third page, y'all already mentioned it.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:



I guess you could drop a length of fully pasted paper on your bare foot! :whistling2:


----------



## Underdog

Repaintpro said:


> I guess you could drop a length of fully pasted paper on your bare foot! :whistling2:


 Well I can't stand to climb a ladder barefoot. The ridges distract me from what I'm doing. I had to work in socks once and couldn't stand it. 
I carry booties with me.

Hey kudos for a job well done. I admire you for muscling through a tough job and sticking with your friend as he worked; and taking in all that learning.


----------



## Repaintpro

Underdog said:


> Well I can't stand to climb a ladder barefoot. The ridges distract me from what I'm doing. I had to work in socks once and couldn't stand it.
> I carry booties with me.
> 
> Hey kudos for a job well done. I admire you for muscling through a tough job and sticking with your friend as he worked; and taking in all that learning.



Me neither..........I would have carried shoes to the drop sheet and put them back on. He did not even mention it. 

The job I am very happy with, no matter how different the install was. Looks great as a finished product. 

Just watching someone who puts paper up every day is an amazing confidence boost for me. I even filmed parts but forgot to take a picture of his 6" cuts to reveal the pattern. Easier to show image than try and say how it was done!


----------



## Repaintpro

Stupid posting videos........wanted to have player on screen but it does not work! 









http://stevelockyer.zenfolio.com/img/s8/v0/o334809457/c2/p252813787-215.mp4




.


----------



## chrisn

Repaintpro said:


> Ok, so the install was very different to the way I have been taught or not taught.
> 
> Size wall
> Measure and cut the 4 full drops required.
> Relaxed the paper in a bucket of water......just the first 6" of both ends to avoid the side from curling.
> Zinsser paste ready made out of bucket
> Paste the wall
> Trim about 6" of paper by hand at say 2 foot intervals to show overlay pattern easier and then double cut once on the wall.
> 
> The carpet was brand new white carpet, so we were both barfoot, I was too lazy to get more drop sheets out of the car!
> 
> My Dads old tables are hinged length ways like you say, however he did no cutting on this table today.


I do not understand this part, maybe Bill will explain:blink:


----------



## Repaintpro

Chrisn, he took most of the overlap off before placing the paper so he could easily match the pattern. But he just took off a 6" long by say 2" wide strip so he can see the bottom sheet easier.


----------



## DrakeB

If the techniques in this thread were any farther over my head, I'd need binoculars to even see them.


----------



## daArch

One reason I hate double cutting is that you do have to "pre-trim" before hanging to see the the pattern. 

You say he did a 6" long piece (at 2 foot intervals). What I find a bit quicker is just to snip a V from the edge to just shy of the trim marks. But still, pre-trimming the whole bolt to like 1/4 outside of the trim marks gives you the best view of pattern matching.

And sometimes those damn trim marks are RIGHT AT the pattern match which makes d.c.'ing very tricky. Using a laser level is good for that. Without moving the laser, hang both strips so the trim marks are on the waste side and trim to the laser line. Again, more reasons I care not to d.c.


That was an accent wall only, right? So he wasn't wrapping the inside corner, correct ?

As to bare feet. I've dropped too many sharp objects to chance bleeding onto a carpet. I do carry a pair of absolutely clean shoes for times I'm to lazy to drop out the full room.


----------



## Underdog

Even if I were to have taken such a job as this one, I'm a table cutting fool. I trim dry on the table and for some reason it is straight straight straight. It may gap so slightly that I can add some acrylic metallic gold paint and hide any whiteness that may show. I hate picking up the edge after a double cut on such a sensitive material.


:cowboy:


----------



## Repaintpro

Yes dArch it was a feature wall only. 

Underdog, I can understand cutting on the table...........my dad always used to cut on the table so this was new to me. He also would have trimmed it before install.


----------



## rimce44

Just to update my latest post about Swarowsky crystals.
Take a look at this twitter page:
https://twitter.com/lgcdecorators


----------

